# Synchronisé mon compte icloud drive vers google drive



## IVIedia (4 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai sur mon mac mon répertoire icloud drive,
j'archive mes travaux mes notes, fichier excel, doc & co.

J'aimerais savoir si il y a un moyen automatique d'envoyé ou de copié vers mon répertoire google drive également?

Comme j'utilise google drive, j'aimerais que ça l'envoi sur google drive ainsi je peux aussi récupérer via google drive et aussi avoir une sauvegarde supplémentaire

Après faut voir si ça va dans les 2 sens ou dans un sens

Merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Une double synchronisation simultanée d'un même dossier peut peut-être creer des conflits, mais si tu veux essayer : 
- déplace le dossier iCloudDrive dans le dossier GoogkeDrive 
- puis tu crées un lien symbolique du dossier iCloudDrive déplacé là où se trouvait le dossier iCloudDrive avant que tu ne le déplaces.


Pour creer le lien symbolique tu utilises le Terminal avec la commande

ln -s /chemin_du_dossier_source/iCloudDrive /chemin_du_dossier_destonation/iCloudDrive

De cette façon, MacOS continuera de synchroniser le dossier iCloudDrive (sans voir que là où il le cherche ne se trouve qu'un lien symbolique vers le vrai dossier se trouvant ailleurs)
Et Google en synchronisant le dossier GoogleDrive synchronisera aussi le dossier iCloudDrive se trouvant à l'intérieur.


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour et merci pour votre réponse,

lorsque j'essaye de trouvé le chemin d'iCloud Drive j'ai ça

/Users/monMac/Library/Mobile Documents/com~apple~CloudDocs

je deplace cela dans

/Users/monMac/Google Drive

donc ça sera ainsi ?

-> /Users/monMac/Google Drive/iCloud Drive

et puis je récupère ça et le place dans ce repertoire?

/Users/monMac/Library/Mobile Documents

lien symbolique = alias ?

Sinon j'ai trouvé Sync Folders Pro sur le app store, ça me semble fonctionnel aussi ...

Merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

com~apple~CloudDocs c'est le dossier dans lequel se trouvent les fichiers placés sur iCloudDrive? 

Si oui, alors il faut le déplacer dans le dossier GoogleDrive. 
Ensuite creer un lien symbolique (ce n'est pas un simple alias) en utilisant le Terminal et en tapant

ln -s /Users/monMac/"Google Drive"/com~apple~CloudDocs /Users/monMac/Library/"Mobile Documents"/com~apple~CloudDocs

la commande ln au début de ligne c'est un L et un N minuscules
Bien veiller à mettre les noms de dossiers comportant des espaces entre guillemets.


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai réussi à exécuté la commande sur le terminal 
=>

_ ln -s /Users/monMac/"Google Drive"/"iCloud Riri"/com~apple~CloudDocs /Users/monMac/Library/"Mobile Documents"/com~apple~CloudDocs_

Sur mon mac le repertoire final sur le google drive est bon,
mais au niveau du cloud c'est à dire sur l'interface web ou app de google drive, c'est un peux le désordre,

voir capture d'image
j'ai entouré le dossier cloudDocs est c'est bien ce répertoire son contenu que je dois voir et pas un niveau en avant ...

http://d.pr/i/RJ1QA6

je pense que je peux pas faire ça? mais je peux me trompé

merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Sur le Web sur le site GoogleDrive, tu dois voir la même chose que dans le dossier GoogleDrive de ton Mac. Ce n'est pas le cas?


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

RE,

si je clique sur com~apple~CloudDocs je vois le contenu du icloud,
sinon c'est comme sur la capture

http://d.pr/i/RJ1QA6

on dirais des dossiers temporaire d'icloud ...


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Il est possible qu'iCloudDrive creee des dossiers temporaires au même endroit que le dossier iCloudDrive lui-même... dans ce cas, pas de solution pour éviter ça.


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

Merci pour votre aide,
je vais voir si c'est bien ça surement qu'icloud drive ne permet pas de faire ce genre de triche on va dire ...


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

IVIedia a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide,
> je vais voir si c'est bien ça surement qu'icloud drive ne permet pas de faire ce genre de triche on va dire ...



Disons plutôt que ce n'est pas prévu et du coup, le résultat n'est pas très "propre"...


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

re,

si je veux mettre le lien symbolique par default, je dois annulé ça?

_ln -s /Users/monMac/"Google Drive"/"iCloud Riri"/com~apple~CloudDocs /Users/monMac/Library/"Mobile Documents"/com~apple~CloudDocs_

et je comment je peux remettre comme avant?

merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Cette commande a cree un petit fichier du nom de com~apple~CloudDocs dans le dossier /Users/monMac/Bibliothèque/Mobile Documents 

Il suffit de le mettre à la Corbeille et de remettre à cet emplacement le dossier du même nom que tu avais déplacé dans le dossier GoogleDrive.


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

re,

dans /Users/monMac/Bibliothèque/Mobile Documents dans ce dossier Mobile Documents il y a le contenu de mes documents icloud drive.

par contre dans le dossier drive je vois 

_/Users/monMac/"Google Drive"/"iCloud Riri"/com~apple~CloudDocs

com~apple~CloudDocs
_
et aussi tous les fichiers temporaire d'icloud

en supprimant le dossier Cloud Riri c'est suffisant?

car dans le dossier 

/Users/monMac/Bibliothèque/Mobile Documents

j'ai deja le contenu d'icloud drive

merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Tu m'as dit que le contenu d'iCloudDrive c'est dans com~apple~CloudDocs qu'il se trouve!
Maintenant tu me dis que c'est dans Mobile Documents....
Faudrait savoir!

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour revenir comme avant, il faut reprendre le dossier com~apple~CloudDocs que tu as déplacé dans le dossier iCloud Riri et le remettre là où il était à l'origine (dans le dossier Mobile Documents justement...)

Au  préalable, il faut supprimer dans MobileDocuments le fichier ressemblant à un alias avec le même nom com~apple~CloudDocs. 

(Ne mets surtout pas à la Corbeille le dossier iCloud Riri vu qu'il contient actuellement tout ton iCloudDrive! Tu perdrais tout ce qui a été mis sur iCloudDrive....)


----------



## IVIedia (5 Juillet 2017)

re,

dans les 2 cas c'est comme j'avais dit 

j'ai remis tout en place, comme par default 

je pense que je vais re continué et voir avec Sync Folders Pro

merci


----------

